# JKD seminar in Houston, Tx Feb 22nd



## ikenpo (Feb 8, 2003)

Date: 	Saturday February 22nd, 2003 

Place:	La Quinta Inn Conference Room: 4015 S.W. Freeway 
                @ Weslayaen   Houston, Tx

Time: 	9am to 1pm 

Cost:	$25



Curriculum: The seminar will cover a street approach to Jeet Kune Do, (Jun Fan Kick-Boxing with a Savate mix), and Filipino Martial Arts. The first 2 hours of the seminar will consist of techniques from the various arts. The last 2 hours will be devoted to street application of these techniques. 

Equipment Needed: Boxing gloves, bag gloves, focus mitts, mouth piece, head gear, shin protectors, tennis shoes, and at least three sets of clothes as you will sweat more than you may be accustomed to. YOU ARE ENCOURAGED TO BRING YOUR VIDEO CAMERAS. 

For more information call: Joe McDaniel @ 832.244.8769


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 10, 2003)

I REALLY posted the wrong time...

It should be 3pm - 7pm, but may run over to 8pm...


Sorry about that, jb


----------



## Kirk (Feb 10, 2003)

So I take it you won't be at the Huk seminar that weekend?


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *So I take it you won't be at the Huk seminar that weekend? *



Well,

The jury is still out. When I thought Mr. McDaniels was doing the day seminar it was a no brainer. Stay in town be home by 4pm, but if its going till 8pm anyway I'd be getting home at the same time if I went to SA. So I have to think about it. Also, I still need to get my Journey signed.

jb:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 18, 2003)

the seminar was cancelled. Call Mr. McDaniel for further details..

jb


----------



## pesilat (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey, jbkenpo!

How goes it, Mr. B?

This is Mike Casto. I've left balmy Nacogdoches and am living the high life (read as "cold life") in Louisville, Kentucky now 

Actually, while I hate rain, snow, and, especially, ice, I prefer cold weather to hot so, aside from the precipitation up here (ice is everywhere with snow on top of it), I don't mind.

I'm currently teaching in my living room until I can get a better place arranged (hopefully within the next few months -- my living room is pretty small).

How're things in your neck of the woods?

And when is the Huk seminar in SA? It's *highly* unlikely that I could attend -- but ya never know.

I attended a seminar with him in Plano last year and had a good time. Kinda freaked out a couple of Kenpo guys though. I got there late because of Dallas traffic (if you can imagine that). When I got there, they were doing some stick work. I picked up a stick and started helping my training partners with the material. Only one of them was aware of my background in Filipino martial arts. The other guy was kind of stunned until I explained that I'd been doing stick work nearly every day for over 7 years.

Anyway ... if someone can let me know the details on the Huk seminar in SA, kirk, and, just maybe, there'll be an off chance that I can get there 

And if any of you are planning to be near Muncie, Indiana on April 26th, I'll be teaching a workshop there. It should be a good time: http://www.impactacademy.com/seminars/flyers/muncie_flyer.htm

Hope all is well. Take care, Mike


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *And when is the Huk seminar in SA? It's highly unlikely that I could attend -- but ya never know.
> *



It's this weekend    It'd be cool if you could attend, hell I'd buy
ya dinner afterwards, if ya don't mind a slew of questions thrown
atcha ... it'd give JB a break LOL.


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Hey, jbkenpo!
> 
> How goes it, Mr. B?
> ...



Hey Mike,

All is well. Still hangin and bangin in the garage. Your new site looks great. I wish you all the best in Kentucky. I still remember the time you drove down to visit in the spirit of sharing. When you left the only question I had was, "what in the hell was I supposed to show with that guy?". I was totally impressed with your ability to execute and convey your information. That was my first true exposure to Silat and Serak, as well as Mr. Landsdale's method. I've since had a chance to spend some quality time with someone who studied Kuntao Silat directly under Tai Sifu Otto van der Groen and that has been another growing experience. 

I'm still Kenpo to my heart. But now as I begin to research different information on Kuntao and Silat I go look at the camps and seminars, when I get to the group photo Mike Casto always seems to been over there in the second or third row with a big smile on his face.  

Thank you for sharing your experience with me that day and helping to open my eyes even more, 

Your friend, jb:asian:


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *It's this weekend    It'd be cool if you could attend, hell I'd buy
> ya dinner afterwards, if ya don't mind a slew of questions thrown
> atcha ... it'd give JB a break LOL. *



LOL. Yup. I was right. I can't make it.

However, if you guys are interested, I will be in Nacogdoches in October for Camp Lansdale. I know that it'll be in October. Based on previous years, I'd assume that it'll be the first weekend of October, but they haven't set a definite date yet for this year so there's a slim chance it may change.

Don't know who Prof. Lansdale is planning on bringing in this year. He always tries to bring in good martial artists to teach at the camp. Last year, it was Master Jeff Bolt. He's a _very_ good Tai Chi and Chin Na guy from Houston.

In 2001, it was Scott Sonnon of the Russian R.O.S.S. System and Professor John Casarez of Manabi Masho Jujitsu. Both of these guys were excellent.

In 2000, it was John Pellegrini of Combat Hapkido and some other guy ... wait, it's coming to me ... oh yeah, it was me 

It's always a good time with great people.

If any of you guys can make it, I'd highly recommend it.

Mike


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *I still remember the time you drove down to visit in the spirit of sharing. When you left the only question I had was, "what in the hell was I supposed to show with that guy?". I was totally impressed with your ability to execute and convey your information.*



 Thanks. It was a fun trip and a pleasure to meet you as well. I did learn some stuff while I was there, though. The thing that I remember most vividly was realizing that the Kenpo symbol could be used in the same way that the striking angles and langkahs are used in Kali and Silat.



> *That was my first true exposure to Silat and Serak, as well as Mr. Landsdale's method. I've since had a chance to spend some quality time with someone who studied Kuntao Silat directly under Tai Sifu Otto van der Groen and that has been another growing experience.*



Wow. That's pretty cool. That's Imoa Shantung, right? I know one guy who trained with TS Otto. This guy is top notch and very impressive. I've met several other people from the system as well and been equally impressed with them both as people and martial artists. I've heard a fair amount about TS Otto from these guys and from Willem de Thouars.

The guy you've met wouldn't happen to be named Marcelo would he? Marcelo's in the army so I'm not sure where he's currently stationed.



> *
> I'm still Kenpo to my heart. But now as I begin to research different information on Kuntao and Silat I go look at the camps and seminars, when I get to the group photo Mike Casto always seems to been over there in the second or third row with a big smile on his face.  *



ROFL. Yeah, I do get around 



> *Thank you for sharing your experience with me that day and helping to open my eyes even more, *



It was my pleasure. I'm glad I was helpful. Hopefully, we can get together again sometime.

Mike


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *LOL. Yup. I was right. I can't make it.
> *



Sigung LaBounty is coming in May, and Zach Whitson in 
September.  This is a little bit more advanced notice than Huk LOL!


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Sigung LaBounty is coming in May, and Zach Whitson in
> September.  This is a little bit more advanced notice than Huk LOL! *



LOL. Cool. Never heard of LaBounty. Was going to try to make it down to Nacogdoches for a visit sometime in May, though, and was thinking of visiting for a week. Nothing confirmed yet. Have to wait to see where my finances are as it approaches.

I met Zach briefly a couple of months ago. Didn't get to train with him, but we talked a bit about martial arts. Seemed like a nice guy and very knowledgable.

No clue what my September schedule looks like at this point, but I'll keep it mind as a possibility 

Mike


----------



## Kirk (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *LOL. Cool. Never heard of LaBounty. Was going to try to make it down to Nacogdoches for a visit sometime in May, though, and was thinking of visiting for a week. Nothing confirmed yet. Have to wait to see where my finances are as it approaches.
> 
> I met Zach briefly a couple of months ago. Didn't get to train with him, but we talked a bit about martial arts. Seemed like a nice guy and very knowledgable.
> ...



Kewl .. and please keep me informed about October.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Kewl .. and please keep me informed about October. *



Will do 

Mike


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> * The thing that I remember most vividly was realizing that the Kenpo symbol could be used in the same way that the striking angles and langkahs are used in Kali and Silat.
> 
> Wow. That's pretty cool. That's Imoa Shantung, right? I know one guy who trained with TS Otto. This guy is top notch and very impressive. I've met several other people from the system as well and been equally impressed with them both as people and martial artists. I've heard a fair amount about TS Otto from these guys and from Willem de Thouars.
> ...



The person I'm referring to is Mr. Ron Braughton. He's an 8th under GM Dave Hebler in American Kenpo and got his first BB in Kenpo in 1971. He did 3 tours in Vietnam, but didn't meet TS Otto there from what I understand. It may have been while stationed in Germany. Mr. B is a retired Navy Seal and from reading about TS Otto he did train some of the special forces, but once again I'm not quite sure when they got together. He speaks very highly of his experience with him when he was alive, and would be considered pretty "old school" being 50+ yrs old. He spent 7 yrs stationed in the Philippines training in stick and knife so he's played with most the old school stick players or at least their people. His base system is IMUA Kenpo, a mixture of Kuntao/Silat principles and American Kenpo. He is the acknowledged Grand Master of this system by Mr. Hebler and the OAKKA (a Kenpo organization).

I have wondered about the training relationship between Willem de Thouars and the van der Groen family. Any information would be enlightening. 

I also hope we get a chance to work together again at some point. You were on my list...your name is the last one, but considering the other names I don't think you'd mind.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5488

Regards, jb:asian:


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *The person I'm referring to is Mr. Ron Braughton. He's an 8th under GM Dave Hebler in American Kenpo and got his first BB in Kenpo in 1971. He did 3 tours in Vietnam, but didn't meet TS Otto there from what I understand. It may have been while stationed in Germany. Mr. B is a retired Navy Seal and from reading about TS Otto he did train some of the special forces, but once again I'm not quite sure when they got together. He speaks very highly of his experience with him when he was alive, and would be considered pretty "old school" being 50+ yrs old. He spent 7 yrs stationed in the Philippines training in stick and knife so he's played with most the old school stick players or at least their people. His base system is IMUA Kenpo, a mixture of Kuntao/Silat principles and American Kenpo. He is the acknowledged Grand Master of this system by Mr. Hebler and the OAKKA (a Kenpo organization).*



Sounds like my kind of person. Maybe you can introduce me to him sometime 



> *I have wondered about the training relationship between Willem de Thouars and the van der Groen family. Any information would be enlightening.*



Well, my info is very peripheral and sketchy. Any mistakes are mine alone and I apologize up front for any errors to Uncle Bill, the van der Groen family, and their students.

I'm not sure when Uncle and Otto met. But, from what I understand, they knew each other for quite a while and were very close. Uncle speaks _very_ highly of Otto and his Imua Shantung system (which I misspelled in an earlier post -- one of those errors I'm apologizing for up front).

As I understand it, Uncle and Otto considered their arts (both Kuntao Silat arts) to be fraternal to each other and when Otto died, Uncle became a sort of foster parent to the organization (or, at least, some of its members).

One of the Imua Shantung guys I know is Marcelo Reinero (I hope I spelled his name right). He's originally from Guadelajara. Marcelo came to know Uncle when they had him and Otto in for seminars. After Otto's death, Marcelo moved to Denver, CO where he taught Imua Shantung and began training directly under Uncle Bill. With Marcelo's background in Imua Shantung (something like 20 years), Uncle accepted Marcelo as a Senior Student of Kun Tao Silat de Thouars. Currently, Marcelo is in the army and I'm not sure where he is in the world. Marcelo is a great guy and an incredible martial artist. I've enjoyed quite a bit of time playing and sharing with him.

I've also met a guy named Enrique (also from Guadelajara) and Jimmy, Martin, and Martin from Norway. All of them are Imua Shantung players. I met them at one of Uncle Bill's Family Gatherings a few years ago. They were all great guys and very good martial artists.

Based on what I've heard from Uncle Bill and what I've seen from Marcelo and these other Imua Shantung guys, I have nothing but the utmost respect for the system and, by extension, its founder.



> *I also hope we get a chance to work together again at some point. You were on my list...your name is the last one, but considering the other names I don't think you'd mind.*



Are you kidding? I'm honored to be mentioned *anywhere* in such a fine list of notables.

Mike


----------

